# How do you keep concealer from creasing and settling into fine lines?



## Bronxcutie (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm 26, but I've noticed some fine lines under my eyes recently. Possibly the result of stress from work and school, as well as little sleep. When I use my liquid concealer, it settles in the lines. How can I prevent this?


----------



## tashbash (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't have an answer for you, I was kind of wondering the same thing myself. Hopefully someone will come along with some answers.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jan 27, 2006)

I use Stila's liquid concealer in a tube. I like it, but sometimes those lines are really showing! LOL I wonder if it is the way I'm applying it. I use a wedge sponge. Maybe I should try a brush.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm. I don't know much about this subject, but it would be nice to know. Do you use a foundation primer?


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jan 27, 2006)

I use Sephora's primer. Maybe I need to get a better primer!


----------



## thetrixiegirl (Jan 27, 2006)

I go over the concealer (usually a creme, not a liquid) with a slightly damp sponge and tap, tap, tap.

It really helps to keep the concealer looking fresh.

HTH!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 27, 2006)

Some things that help for me:

*Use a lightweight eye cream.

*After applying concealer, wait a few minutes then _gently_ blot area with a clean tissue. This will help pick up excess moisture from the concealer.

*Pat in a sheer, translucent powder with a fluffy shadow brush, then brush with a clean powder brush in case there is any residue.

HTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 27, 2006)

Have you tried not putting the primer under your eye, just foundation and concealer? (Just a guess).


----------



## Leony (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh I second Kerry!

I don't use any concealer though, just foundation but it works for me when using a lightweight eye cream first.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 27, 2006)

Like eight-thirty suggested, I don't use any primer under my concealer. I use 2 moisturizers: 1 is a sunscreen by Estee Lauder with SPF 15( pretty easy to find) and then pat on Bobbi Brown's Eye Hydrating Cream. Then I use a brush to pat on Bobbi Brown's creamy concealer--as little as possible, (it's cream not liquid concealer)--but I don't put on transluscent powder, because it cakes on me, then crinkles. (Sounds like I am doing this part wrong.)Instead, I seem bound to having to do touch ups on my concealer--but the extra moisturizer really somehow makes the concealer seem to deflect imperfections instead of settle into my fine lines. Good luck finding something that works for you!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 27, 2006)

Even I still get those little lines sometimes with my concealers... I use MAC Moisturecover, MF Panstik, and Revlon New Skin or something like that, and I apply it with a concealer brush by Essence of Beauty (you can see a pic of it in my Notepad).


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 27, 2006)

i get them to settle in my lines, too, and i'm only 18, so it happens to anyone! i notice that it only happens when i OD on the concealer. maybe you're putting too much? if i do end up putting too much and i'm short on time, i just blend it. it's really not that noticeable unless you really point it out. when i blend it out, it doesn't happen again.


----------



## pieced (Jan 27, 2006)

This happened to me, and I did the tapping iwth the tissue, and then put on pressed powder over it, and it keeps it in place for me, maybe it's the concealer that is the problem. Try other ones...


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 28, 2006)

I had this problem with concealers too and I hated the look it gave me. Now I use my foundation as concealer as well. I have yellow undertones and my foundation (which is on the yellow side) cancels out the blueness under my eyes. I just add a little *extra* under my eye area and pat it on with a sponge. My Prescritives Foundation is NOT oil free and this helps keep the area moisturized. I DO NOT apply any sort of powder under my eyes- this makes it worse and cakey looky for me. Try a few different ways and see what works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jan 28, 2006)

I find that powder under my eyes (unless it's a small amount applied RIGHT at the lashline) makes me look old. Just my two cents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 29, 2006)

I have just gotten Vital Radiance Concealer. A friend of mine was using it and it never caked or settled on her, so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 29, 2006)

I had the same problem. I have very dark undereye circles, so I need to use concealer and I tried several brands. I found my HG: the Kanebo concealer. Since I use it, I never ever had problems with settling into the lines again!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 29, 2006)

You need to try different concealers/foundations. Creme or mousse concealers/foundations tend to be lighter and "fluffier" and thus have less of a chance of settling in the lines. Also, you most likely are "rubbing" the c/f in. Rubbing pulls the skin gently, applying the c/f into the lines and then creating a "line". Pat the c/f on...use a brush and blend by patting...no pulling or rubbing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## candacecorey (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't know how old you are but many times part of the problem is lack of hydration to the skin. Your skin is the last to get vitamins so if you have a stressful life, it will show in your skin. Start with drinking more water and take vitamin B12 and D to help your body to take it in better. Then make sure you use a good day cream and night cream, as well as a good eye moisturizer. You makeup will look better.

Now for application....

On older skin I like to use liquid concealers because it lays flatter against the skin. My favorite is Effecerns by Lancome because it is waterproof so it sets very well without powder. When you are putting it, use a brush. Use a little bit at a time, and then pat with your finger to blend it. The warmth from your finger will help you blend. If you need more coverage don't get more concealer from the tube, just use what is remaining on the concealer brush. That will keep you from using more than you need.

For those who love cream concealers instead, you don't have to switch. Many times the driness in the skin absorbs the moisture out of the concealer causing it to crack before it can totally set. So if yours does that try using a little eye GEL or vitamin E on top of your concealer. It will give you the moisture that you need, and help it to blend smother. Pat on the gel or vit. E with your finger and follow it with a clean makeup sponge. Wait for a moment to see if you need to do any more patting. If your concealer looks good, then use RICE powder on top to set it. Rice powder is very very thin, so you don't have powder build up under the eye. Brush the powder under the eye, and then PRESS the powder into the skin with a velour puff, or a sponge wedge. This will make it SET, and keep it from sitting on top of your concealer thus undoing all of your hard work.

:icon_cool


----------

